#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2016-11-06
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/06/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<oBnJpvDXuSXtDNet> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
